# Exotic Wood for Smoking - Houston Source



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So I was in search of some actual apple-wood chunks, not just the chips they sell everywhere, as I wanted to have wood with bark.

I gave the good folks over a Klose BBQ pitts a call and they referred me to a place not to far from them.

This is a great local source for those hard to find smoking wood or if your in need of large quantities of the popular stuff.

*WILLIAM'S FIREWOOD*
3347 Pinemont
Houston, TX, 77018

*713-682-5266* - I suggest calling them to make sure they have what you want in stock

They have to source out the stuff not found in the state, and most of it comes in 15lb bags

Here is their list of wood - with a slight description

(1) Hickory -Good with all meats
(2) Pecan- Sweet & mild, a good all around smoking wood
(3) Oak- Nice heavy smoke good with red meat
(4) Mesquite- Strong earthly flavor 

(*5) Peach-* very mild like apple
*(6) Apple-* Fruity, mildly sweet
*(7) Cherry-* Slightly sweet
*(8) Sassa Fras-* Root Beer taste
*(9) Plum
(10) Pear-* Subtle apple flavor
*(11) Black Walnut
(12) Maple-* Mellow, slightly sweet
*(13) Apricot*- Mild like apple
*(14) Grape*- Tart, w/ rich flavor and fruity flavor
*(15) Mulberry*- Very Mild
*(16) Nectarine*- Very Mild
(*17) Persimmon*- Mild w/ flavors like hickory


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

In a pinch, Academy sells apple wood splits in a pretty good sized bag.
I don't use apple much but did get a bag last year and it lasted a couple cooks.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

HEB sells alderwood planks that we use for fish, then cut or break up the charred planks for smoking. Wonderful for ribs and cheese.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Berings has bags of apple wood chunks bagged under the John Henry label. It is Berings so it is going to be pricey.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Fire wood*

I can't remember the name, in Santa Fe, across from the Galveston County Fairgrounds has had cherry and apple wood for cooking in the past. Haven't been there in a while because my smoker rusted out. Shame on me.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Here's something I've been doing for awhile and it takes awhile to prep....shared this at the fishing show as well.....

pistachios!

The whole FAM eats these dudes and when I get about a coffee can full, l'll soakem for a couple of days. I've found they work best with pork or chicken..not beef.

Did a tenderloin.... Ummmm ummmmm



Sorry don't have finished pics....will have here in a few weeks.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

At Goode Co. BBQ over the weekend. They had a sign for 50 lbs of pecan, oak or mescq. for something like $15.00. This was the West U/Kirby location.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I dropped by Williams firewood today. I am now kicking myself for not going there sooner. The place is awesome. I bought a 20lb bag of post oak chunks for $15. Very good quality. Much better than those moldy bags you get at Academy or the grocery store. They deliver too. Very nice people there. Highly recommended


----------

